# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Cho thuê xe máy giá rẻ, chất lượng ở Đà Nẵng 0905860960

## than_105702

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉ cho thuê xe máy tin cậy của khách du lịch tại Đà Nẵng. Hiện chúng tôi đang cho thuê các loại xe số, xe ga với giá từ 80.000đ - 120.000đ/ngày đêm, giảm giá cho khách thuê theo tuần, tháng và thuê dài ngày. Công ty có dịch vụ giao xe tận nơi cho du khách tại khách sạn.
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại: 84.511.3956996, 0905860960.
Hoặc truy cập Website www.chothuexemay.tk

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## mtran701

Chuyên cho thuê các loại xe số, xe tay ga cao cấp đời mới: Nouvo, Lead, Attila, Sirius, Jupiter Yamaha, Wave S Honda… vói giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h)

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Tín Nghĩa luôn là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy cho quý khách tham quan, du lịch, công tác tại Đà Nẵng.

Với nhiều mức giá ưu đãi và giảm giá đặc biệt cho khách thuê dài hạn.

Sẵn lòng cung ứng dịch vụ giao xe tận nơi và mũ bảo hiểm miễn phí.

Với đội ngũ nhân viên năng đông , nhiệt tình chúng tôi tự hào mang đến cho quý khách hàng dịch vụ hoàn hảo nhất .

Để biết thêm chi tiết xin vui long truy cập Website :chothuexedanang.tk/

----------


## lhoang428

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## lhoang428

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## tqkhai135

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng0905860960

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhânđiện thoại : 05113.95.69.96- 0905860960

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, thành phố Đà Nẵng, mail:thanthnhan@gmail.com

Website :chothuexemay.tk

Là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy của quý khách đến Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch… có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.

Với đủ các chủng loại xe : Sirius, Jupiter, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila… Gía từ 80k đến 120k/ ngày (24h). Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí, nhanh chóng. Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí. Bảo hành máy móc.

Rất mong được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## lhoang428

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## tqkhai135

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## tqkhai135

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## tienthuy8x

Giới thiệu bạn trangtải game android| tai game android mien phi

----------


## mtran701

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## lhoang428

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## tqkhai135

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  dt:  05113.956.996  DD: 0905.860.960.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân  chuyên cho thuê các loại xe máy tay ga, xe số cao cấp, đời mới, Lead, Attila, Nouvo, Wave, wave S, Yamaha jupiter, Sirius...Thủ tục nhanh gọn, giá cả phải chăng, phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

Chúng tôi có ưu đãi đặc biệt với khách hàng thuê dài hạn.Chi tiết tham khảo tại websitechothuexemay.tk

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## locbui134

Quý khách đến TP Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch khám phá Đà Nẵng… Có nhu cầuthuê xe máy, Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân chắc chắn sẽ thoả nãm tất cả các yêu cầu của quý khách.

Với đầy đủ chủng loại xeTay ga, chân số. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 120.000đ/ ngày (24h)

- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Muốn thuê xe máy khám phá du lịch Đà Nẵng xin vui lòng truy cập Website :

cho thuê xe máy đà nẵng

Hãy đến vớiCông ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, để bạn được phục vụ tốt nhất.

----------


## locbui134

Thanh Hàlà một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang tại Đà Nẵng. Với hàng chục đầu xe máy Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Sirius, Wave, Jupiter….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn cho quý khách.

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày. Chúng tôi cũng có dịch vụ giao nhận xe miễn phí tận nơi cho du khách tại các khách sạn, sân bay, nhà ga, bến xe, ở Đà Nẵng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ:Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may Da Nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## hahoangle442

Quý khách đến TP Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch khám phá Đà Nẵng… Có nhu cầuthuê xe máy, Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân chắc chắn sẽ thoả nãm tất cả các yêu cầu của quý khách.

Với đầy đủ chủng loại xeTay ga, chân số. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 120.000đ/ ngày (24h)

- Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

- Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

Muốn thuê xe máy khám phá du lịch Đà Nẵng xin vui lòng truy cập Website :

cho thuê xe máy đà nẵng

Hãy đến vớiCông ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, để bạn được phục vụ tốt nhất.

----------


## hahoangle442

Thanh Hàlà một trong số ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy với giá cả phải chăng và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hang tại Đà Nẵng. Với hàng chục đầu xe máy Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Sirius, Wave, Jupiter….thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn cho quý khách.

Mức giá cho thuê từ 80.000đ đến 120.000đ / ngày (24h) và được giảm giá nếu quý khách thuê nhiều ngày. Chúng tôi cũng có dịch vụ giao nhận xe miễn phí tận nơi cho du khách tại các khách sạn, sân bay, nhà ga, bến xe, ở Đà Nẵng.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà theo địa chỉ:Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng. DT01255.125.127

Hoặc truy cập Website :cho thue xe may Da Nang

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng0905860960

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhânđiện thoại : 05113.95.69.96- 0905860960

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, thành phố Đà Nẵng, mail:thanthnhan@gmail.com

Website :chothuexemay.tk

Là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy của quý khách đến Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch… có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.

Với đủ các chủng loại xe : Sirius, Jupiter, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila… Gía từ 80k đến 120k/ ngày (24h). Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí, nhanh chóng. Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí. Bảo hành máy móc.

Rất mong được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## mydung7602

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng0905860960

Công ty TNHH Thân Thiện Nhânđiện thoại : 05113.95.69.96- 0905860960

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, thành phố Đà Nẵng, mail:thanthnhan@gmail.com

Website :chothuexemay.tk

Là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy của quý khách đến Đà Nẵng để công tác, thăm người thân hoặc đi du lịch… có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.

Với đủ các chủng loại xe : Sirius, Jupiter, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila… Gía từ 80k đến 120k/ ngày (24h). Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí, nhanh chóng. Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí. Bảo hành máy móc.

Rất mong được phục vụ quý khách.

----------


## mainguyen8205

Cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Xe máy Thanh Hà có địa chỉ:Lô 6 Khu B9 Khu dân cư nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Website:xemaythue.com
 Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng tốt, mẫu mã đẹp, quý khách sẽ yên tâm, hài lòng về xe và chất lượng xe và chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.
 - Giá từ 80.000đ – 120.000đ/ ngày (24h), giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.
 - Giao và nhận xe miễn phí.
 - Mũ BH miễn phí.
Đến với xe máy Thanh Hà, quý khách sẽ luôn được hài long.

----------


## oanh_ttn01

Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 0905860960

Cho thuê xe máy Thân Thiện Nhân luôn là địa chỉ tin cậy của khách hàng khi đến Đà Nẵng để học tập, công tác, tham quan, du lịch….. Có nhu cầu thuê xe máy.
Ngoài việc cung cấp cho quý khách các loại xe chất lượng như Sirius, Jupiter, WaveS, Wave, Lead, Nouvo, Attila….Quý khách sẽ luôn hài lòng về chất lượng phục vụ của dịch vụ[url=http://www.chothuexemay.tk/]cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng Thân Thiện Nhân.
+ Giao xe tận nơi miễm phí.

+ Mũ BH kèm theo miễn phí.

+ Bảo hành máy móc.

+ Giảm giá cho khách thuê dài ngày.

Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân DT : 0905860960 - 05113.95.69.96

Địa chỉ : 69 Phan Thúc Duyện, Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng.

mail:[/color]thanthnhan@gmail.comWebsite :chothuexemay.tk
Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 0905860960

----------

